# Should I stop using EPSXE in favor of PCSX-R PGXP



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 18, 2017)

So I found this chart showing various Playstation emulators. Though I always used EPSXE for years, it was surprise to me that on this list is not recommended. Instead they have PCSX-R PGXP. I never heard of the emulator, was wondering if others could maybe share some of the experience if I should use it or not? I read good things about it but don't quite understand the technical stuff that makes it better. If it performs well and looks good in HD with low performance and slow down, then is good. I could use it on my Android tv and pc. So far I had no problems with epsxe so i didn't bother to find something better.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 18, 2017)

I've always used ePSXe as well, although on mobile I've used fpSE more. 
If it ain't broke, don't fix it, that's what I think. If you have no issues with ePSXe and it has all the features you want then I see no reason to switch.
However, you should have a look at the feature lists of both, maybe you'll find something that will make you want to switch.


----------



## Zukov (Jun 29, 2017)

Go Xebro or Mednafen, they are the closest to the real thing.


----------

